# Food Catering



## Ryan Gonzalez (Oct 10, 2017)

If i wanted to sell 120 tacos, how much would i need to buy and charge it for to maximize profit for a club? (It's for about 50 people)
Info: - tortila = ~$2 a bag for 30 count
- meat = ~$3 per pound (and each tacos needs about 1/4 a pound)


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My math skills are not all that great but here is what I came up with.
If you are using 1 tortilla per taco 4 pks would be the bare minimum to buy (this is assuming absolutely NO waste).
The meat (assuming you are talking pre cooked weight) needed would be 30 lbs...again...no shrink.
Based on what info you provided you will be out of pocket just under a hundred bucks.
How much to charge is impossible to say re the following questions.
No onion or tomato or seasonings?
Will these be flour tortillas (only needing to be warmed) or corn that needs some sort of substance to hydrate (make palatable)?
What are your operating costs (both static as well as unique to this job) and how much profit do you want?
I see you only have the one post.
Was this just a shotgun approach driven by desperation?
Were you able to find a more timely answer somewhere else and if so how did things play out?
Not being snarky at all.... just curious.

mimi


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

What about lettuce, sour cream, Guac, onions, salsa, cilantro, and Jalapeños. ???????? You could make a bigger profit if you hooked the tacos up with refried beans and Spanish rice and sell it as a Mexican plate. How much could you sell a taco for ???? If you add a bit more lower cost food items you could charge $6.95 and your cost would be about a Buck.


----------



## kelly grin (Nov 6, 2017)

Agree with the previous answer, you can add more low-cost food items. Last time I also ordered catering equipment at https://allinpackaging.co.uk/food-packaging/catering-containers/ at affordable prices for large customers. With its help I saved a lot of money.


----------

